# Learning to Trot



## Liligirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi could I please have some lovely advice on improving my trot 

I really struggle with keeping my weight down, and also using my legs.

I'm not very good so please use small words!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-EhVaAg7dQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

Hello, Liligirl. In the video, you seem to be struggling to do a rising trot.

In a rising trot, the horse should be providing the energy to lift your body from the saddle. If the horse isn't providing this energy, you must either encourage the horse to do so or assume the sitting trot.

Were you preferring advice on the rising trot or the sitting trot?


----------



## Liligirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Any advice would be welcome. I probably look to be struggling because I get out of time easily and normally end up behind her abit.


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

Some people feel it is easier to learn the rising trot before learning the sitting trot. I think this depends, in part, on how the horse is moving. It is easiest to ride rough or energetic trot by posting.

Unless you can get a livelier trot out of this horse, I would suggest trying the sitting trot first in order to better work on your balance. Then, you would have a better chance of learning to do a good rising trot. You would also have a better chance of getting a more active trot from this horse.

It appears that you are sitting too far back in the saddle. Try sitting in the middle of the saddle with your head balanced over your spine. There should be a basic vertical alignment of head over shoulders over hips over heels. Think of standing with your legs apart and knees slightly bent. A horse just happens to be between them.

With your pelvic bone vertical so you are sitting on your crotch as well as the seat bones, think of balancing your head over your spine rather than sitting erectly. If you relax your muscles, the bones of your spine should stack one above the other forming natural shock-absorbing curves. Your bones, rather than your muscles, will support your weight.

Next, release tension in the muscles around your pelvis, throughout your crotch area, all the way down your legs, and even throughout your ankles, feet, and toes. It may help to do this first with your feet out of the stirrups.

As you release your muscles, you should feel your seat sink deeply into the saddle. Gravity alone should rap your legs lightly around your horse without any squeezing on your part. It should feel as though your legs would drop to the ground if not attached.

If your feet are out of the stirrups, your toes will hang lower than your heels. If the balls of your feet are on the stirrups, the stirrups should support your feet without you pushing down. Gravity should pull your unsupported heels lower; don't worry about pushing them down.

Practice walking like this first and feel your body moving with your horse. Then, ask for the trot with a light squeeze and release of your legs. Don't forget the release or your muscles will be tight, and you want them relaxed.

If you are well balanced with a low center of gravity, you should not be thrown off balance when your horse begins to trot. If your arms and shoulders are relaxed, your hands should follow your horse's mouth, and you should not pull on the reins. If your muscles are relaxed, your seat should ascend and descent with your horse's back.

If you tighten the muscles in your crotch, your center of gravity will rise and your balance will become unstable. If you squeeze with your legs, you will block the flow of gravity as well as inhibit the movement of your body which should be following the movement of your horse. If you hold your breath, your muscles will tighten.

Remember, balance and relaxation are keys to good riding.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

is it just me or is that horse lame?


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes, the horse does look lame. If it's your horse OP I wouldn't be riding at all until you figure out what's causing her to be off. 

TXHorseman gives much better riding advice than I ever could, particularly if I'm not there in person. Relaxing is hard to do when you are just learning, but definitely key.


----------



## Liligirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Where does she look lame please? Which leg and why? The ground we are riding on is not flat and she is not ridden much so not very fit. Sharp turns in a trot are hard for her and she wants to go into a canter for them if I don't let her slow to a walk. Also I'm not good with my legs and she pushes against it which I think makes her fall in.

Iv been having problems with her head tossing for a year. She has had teeth done and also vet check and a Chiro out. Everyone has said she is healthy and nothing wrong with her. She does it in the paddock so not tack.

But maybe you can see something that they missed?


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Its in the front anyway, and she is limping quite a lot as far as I can see. She is not level , and does not look particularly happy. I think there is definitely something going on.


----------



## Liligirl (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm sorry I just don't see any limping. Bella is a very dominant mare, she is never happy with anything except scratches and being feed. She is a nervous horse and spooky. Iv had her off of grass completely the last week. I'll be honest in terms of getting her to sustain a trot this is the best Iv had. So for the last year she has not done any trotting with a rider except a few short trots on a straight.

The only time I see an issue is when we turn in. I don't feel that is lameness I feel it's as I explained before. Also my balance and terrible riding won't help an out of work horse keep balance on a sharp turn. 

Unless you can specifically pin point the issue? Where in the video are you seeing this? Both Chiro and vet have said she is healthy but does have an attitude problem!


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes, it looks to be in the front. Look at the way she bobs her head off and on while she's trotting and seems to not want to put weight on her front feet? I see attitude problems and fitness issues as well, but I don't think that's the only thing there. JMO


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am not so sure that the minor bobbling is lameness. she bobbles a bit when she thinks the rider would rather have a canter, which she offers twice and is not accepted. also, the ground looks a little uneven. she is trying to trot with a very unbalanced rider, on bumby ground. there may be some offness, but I think a shot of lunging her , riderless, on flat ground would better show if there is or isn't


Lilly,

the first thing you need to do is SHORTEN YOUR STIRRUPS! that will help a lot. you are "fishing" for them, with your toe pointed down. since you have no lower leg support, you are forced to "lever" yourself up off your knee as a pivot point. And, the saddle appears to possibly have an uphill cant to it, perhaps it is too narrow in front? or , set too far forward on the hrose's withers? but, this uphill cant is part and parcel with why you are perpectually behind the motion, something you can feel yourself.

show us a pic of the saddle on the hrose, on flat ground, so we can see if the saddle has anything to do with it.

shorten you stirrups.

work on trotting on straight lines only, for a bit, and with one hand grab some mane, and put the other on your own tummy, and post that way. look up and well down the field, and really think about your upper body staying upright and stable, while you bring your pubic bone up and forward. 

practice the posting motion on the ground, standing with spread legs and bent knee, holding the reins, looking up and down the field into the distance. practice moveing up and down while keeping your upper body always the same angle to the ground (same as a tree always stays vertical, whether it is growing on a hill or flat ground)

and practice keeping you hands in exactly the same spot, whethe you are up or down, which requires that bending of the elbow, so you hands can hover in one spot, while youi move up and down, for/aft.


----------



## Liligirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok I think I see what you mean now with the slight head bobbing and the front feet. She is overdue for a trim, farrier is here Tuesday. It's summer here and the ground is really hard so could be that?

We live rurally and my farrier is hard to get out  I'm looking into learning to trim myself cause I'm sick of chasing him.


----------



## Liligirl (Jun 9, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> I am not so sure that the minor bobbling is lameness. she bobbles a bit when she thinks the rider would rather have a canter, which she offers twice and is not accepted. also, the ground looks a little uneven. she is trying to trot with a very unbalanced rider, on bumby ground. there may be some offness, but I think a shot of lunging her , riderless, on flat ground would better show if there is or isn't
> 
> 
> Lilly,
> ...


 Wow Thank you to both yourself and also TXhorseman for you fantastic tips!

I will get a picture tonight when I tack her up with her saddle on, without the blanket? You know I have wondered if I am perhaps putting it a bit to far forward so you could be right.

I will try both of your amazing tips tonight for sure! Especially the one with my hand on my stomach and shortening my stirrups. 

I should add that I have a bit of a fear of going faster than a walk. So I am also trying to overcome that. A few years ago when I started learning to ride I went to the beach with some other girls. They knew that I was only learning but choose to go for a gallop on the beach without warning. My horse of course took off after them and I subsequently was thrown off. 

Since then whenever I do a trot or a canter I completely tense up. So a lot of my thinking at the moment is really trying to stop my legs from coming up to my belly. I tried to take lessons with an instructor afterwards to help get over it, but I found that him constantly talking at me actually made me tense up worse. So since then I have mostly just hacked out. 

However Iv decided its time to get over the fear and get myself and Bella sorted! Its time I start enjoy my beloved stroppy mare.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

your horse looks like a really nice mare, and twice she offered you a canter. you might actually find it easier to sit and canter her than to post. if you don't feel secure in your seat, and one can see that you arent , then speed is scary. but, once you get more up and over your leg, instead of it being kind of in front of you, you will feel more like a skier standing ON their skis, instead of being pulled along behind them and about to fall over at any moment. won't , can't, guarantee that you will never fall off, but it makes a person feel a lot more confident.


----------



## Liligirl (Jun 9, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> your horse looks like a really nice mare, and twice she offered you a canter. you might actually find it easier to sit and canter her than to post. if you don't feel secure in your seat, and one can see that you arent , then speed is scary. but, once you get more up and over your leg, instead of it being kind of in front of you, you will feel more like a skier standing ON their skis, instead of being pulled along behind them and about to fall over at any moment. won't , can't, guarantee that you will never fall off, but it makes a person feel a lot more confident.


 haha she is a lovely mare. I probably make her sound awful but the fact that she has put up with my terrible riding for a year now shows that she has a nice nature. She does not want to hurt you, she just would prefer to be doing what she wants to do and likes to remind you of the fact. Because I am a little to soft on her normally she gets a bit pushy and starts trying to take control. Then I put her in the round pen for a few sessions and she settles back down.


----------



## Liligirl (Jun 9, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> show us a pic of the saddle on the hrose, on flat ground, so we can see if the saddle has anything to do with it.


Ok I took a few pics I hope they are enough.

Also I put my stirrups up one hole and it did make a big difference to feeling more secure and not reaching for them. Thank you.

I did a little trotting with my hand on my stomach and It helped to keep my back nice and straight. I was not able to do it for long stretches though as she would veer off


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

gee that is a lovely mare!

saddle does not have any big fit problem, to my eye. maybe see if tapping it back a half inch might work.

but, that means YOU have work to do , and you can't blame it on saddle fit..

try what I suggested, working more on the straight portions so that you don't have to worry about 'steering' while you focus on your position and balance.

if only you had someone to give you a lunge line lesson . . . . .


----------



## Liligirl (Jun 9, 2012)

I really appreciate your help. Will work on this for the next few weeks


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

I was gonna tell you to shorten your stirrups but Tiny beat me to the punch! definitely easier to post when you don't have to stretch to reach your stirrups! as for your balance, well I've said it before and I'll say it again, NO STIRRUP WORK! once you can't rely or brace on those, you're forced to use your seat and legs better. It's a bit hard to see in the video cause your leg blends into the saddle a bit but it looks like your leg isn't quite under you, try grabbing your ankle and then pointing your knee straight down, now drop your ankle and keep your knee in the same spot. A past coach of mine said something really helpful, everything from the waist down should be gravity and waist up should be balance. Also don't let your crop just dangle, it can bob against the horse neck and annoy her, carry it away from the neck (I keep mine parallel-ish to the ground) until you need it or hold it still. Even if you don't think she lame have the vet take a look next time they're out just to be safe.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

She does look off RF.

The obvious "head bobbing" is her wanting to pick up a canter and half cantering but there is slight movement with the right front.

Overgrown feet means unbalanced feet so yes it could be causing this.


----------

